

  Mark Zuckerberg’s Design Skills, Circa 2001  - GVRV
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/17/mark-zuckerbergs-coding-skills-circa-2001/

======
marilyn
Doing is how people learn in this field. I'm sure there are some real doosies
in the way-back machine by me.

~~~
eam
That's for sure. It reminds me when I did my first website on Angelfire (which
coincidentally was also at age 16). At the time I thought it was the best
thing I've ever made, now I look back and realize how hideous it is. I'm
feeling nostalgic. :(

~~~
brandonkm
'Hideous' is a rather relative in the context of the geocities/angelfire web
era. I don't even think things like 'good web design' really crossed my mind.
At least not in the way that you see those "top n ways how to code a modern
website" type of articles. The web in general was a giant novelty, so all my
friends and I really cared about was how cool something looked on the screen.

------
armandososa
Somebody's confusing design ability with coding ability.

~~~
apphacker
Still, that's a really terrible user interface. Engineers at least can create
something of the quality of GNU's site or the Linux Kernel site. And the
markup on those early Zuckerman pages has mix-matched casing. Looks like a
copy paste job.

~~~
snprbob86
Dude, he was 16.

We live in an age of record. Thanks in no small part to Zuckerberg himself,
the next great wave of software engineers and entrepreneurs who we admire,
respect, and study will have surely done something stupid on the internet. Or
maybe they made an ugly website. People learning make mistakes. They produce
shoddy work. But doing work is how you learn.

We should encourage aspiring hackers to launch their careers early, collect
feedback, and iterate on themselves... even if that means someone is going to
mock them for trying.

~~~
apphacker
Right, I wasn't trying to take anything away from the guy. He's obviously a
very successful individual. I know I've created some terrible stuff.

------
djhomeless
"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone"

Granted FB's first homepage was ugly, but as other have commented solid
engineering != good design skills. We've all been there. ;)

------
almost
Seriously, how is it possible that anyone finds interesting a page written by
Zuckerberg when he was 16? What possible interest could this have to anyone?

~~~
detst
People are interested in the past of famous or otherwise notable people. This
is a little part of his; a little creation before his big creation. Why is
that surprising?

